# 5 Cylinder misfire HELP!



## MK52.5Pride (Mar 24, 2013)

I just bought a 2005.5 jetta pack 2 with 69000. Looked pretty at the dealer, car fax was good. But after a couple of days, i got a check engine light and epc light. engine code was 3 misfiring cylinders. So I was told to do the plugs and coils, fine the car was cheap enough that that was understandable when sold as is. But now I feel like i was fooled. Since then i have had a five cylinder misfire :banghead:which i believe is due to either a fuel filter, hopefully. But understanding the wild nature of these 2.5's I think it is a chain/tensioner issue. I also realized that it had been wrecked, all the other windows have actively working pinch protection, but the driver side doesn't, and the door screws fell out and the mirror now shakes if sneeze. The epc light I have done some research on, and it usually pertains to the drive by wire system, so anything from throttle position sensor to brake light switch, mine i think is cruise control, seeing that it stops working as soon as the epc comes on. Also I have a very enthusiastic cooling fan, so much that it runs in my beautiful minnesnowta temps of minus 25 degrees F. This is the nicest thing ive ever owned and i saved for a long time, being that i have a small family with another child on the way, I wanted a safe car....VW of course! We have a single income and I rely on my car daily. I just feel like i have made a very ignorant decision buying this beautiful pack 2 jetta due to my love for the brand. I am a long time loyal VW enthusiast with many VW's in my past including 2 gti's one gls golf, and an r32. But now I am getting bitter. Any thoughts about the misfire would be great, I need the help. P.S. If it is the Chain, ecs tuning sells several kits from around $400 and up for the kit with guides and tensioners. Just need to know the right tools for the job and how to fix it.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time if you believe you've been fooled. Look up your states lemon laws and return that piece.

Also file a claim with Car Fax if you think it's been in an accident.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with Dronks. File a claim if you can. 

The misfire could be bad coil packs too. Mine had them replaced under a TB before I even bought the car.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

The door issue could also be from a previous owner attempting to repair the door harness that typically goes bad on these cars.


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

IMO If the car was really dirt cheap and you didn't finance it, It may be worth it to put a few dollars into it, in order to get it running correctly.. Although electrical gremlins and missing screws do often indicate flood damage or accident history. Man that's a Pickle If you decide to keep the car id start with coil packs and plugs. http://findlaynorthvwparts.com/part...group=IGNITION SYSTEM&component=IGNITION COIL


----------



## MK52.5Pride (Mar 24, 2013)

*misfire on all 5*

yeah i changed all coil packs and plugs, they gave me platinums, not the recommended iridiums, but i heard that was ok. But i had the codes erased and still all 5 misfire, i was then told to try the fuel filter, so i might do that when i get paid, but the idle when it is cold is really rough. So i have a cert. vw mechanic friend and im going over there today to have him hook up the vag-com to it. Thanks for the suggestions, I am looking into possibilities if i can prove the dealer erased the codes before i came to see the car, then ill have some good ammo :laugh:


----------



## MK52.5Pride (Mar 24, 2013)

*missin like crazy*

So my Vw tech friend hooked it up to vag-com and as far as technical stuff goes, the car is in perfect running spec. But i have some emissions codes which are no big deal, cruise control module, hence the epc which is directly correlated to the drive-by-wire system. Anyway he said the car is definitely a little rough during idle, but the problem is more in the chain tensioner not the chain, but might as well do the upper chain at the same time, ill have him do the work and get the parts for cheap but still oe vw parts. But otherwise told me drive nicely and well fix it soon. Thanks for all the ideas and concerns.


----------



## 87socorro (Oct 30, 2011)

change purge valve car will run like new


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

87socorro said:


> change purge valve car will run like new


I'll have to look into the purge valve, and possibly the chain tensioner. Right now I think the only complaints I have is how the engine has a slight shake at idle, which may be normal and the valve-train is a tad noisy which I hear is normal.


----------

